# Would you ever adopt a cat that was extremely similiar looking to one that you loved?



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I was looking at some cat videos on You Tube and saw a silver Persian that looked remarkably like my Sam that passed on last year. Got me to thinking, could I ever adopt a cat that looked so close to one of my departed cats? Would that not constantly be a reminder of him or her and make me miss them that much more, or would the new kitty's truly different personality shine through? Got me to thinking hard about it so I thought I would post this question: Would you adopt a cat that was VERY similar looking to one that you loved and lost or would it be just too much?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Good question. My heart skips a beat whenever I see a Birman cat. I think I'd rather not adopt another one, because Cinderella was such a good girl, well behaved, no bad habits, and I think if I got another, I'd expect the same and that wouldn't be fair to the new cat. I'd rather cherish my memories of my lovely little girl.

Although, I adopted Cinderella as an adult, so maybe a Birman kitten would be different........ :grin:


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

I know when we were looking for our kitten...which ended up to be kittens, I wanted one who had a different fur color than our previous white/black cat. Obviously, it was going to be a cat, with some similar traits, but I just wanted the different feature...maybe to allow the new kittens to have their own identity a bit? It did not matter to my husband. I think he would have been okay with any kitten/cat age/size/color etc.
Marcia-the cat in your avatar would look too much like our cat who died. She was a pretty white/black medium or long hair...not sure what the difference is on that.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I would adopt a brown mackerel tabby again NOW ... but right after Simon died, if one of them wanted to adopt me, they were out of luck. Fortunately it was Penny and Nala that picked me out at the time.

There are some cats at the shelter now who look a lot like Simon. And I love petting and playing with them. But once I start interacting with them, it becomes very obvious that they're NOT Simon. He was so much more than a look. I've never found another personality quite like his in the shelter all these years.


----------



## wolfheartmoon (Aug 3, 2013)

Now, yes I would adopt a brown tabby, but for awhile after he died, I didn't even want to LOOK at brown tabbies.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I've thought about this too...
So far, haven't been tested yet...
For me the most important question would be, is this a cat that needs help?
So I think even if the cat looked like one that I may have had (and missed...)
It wouldn't keep me from adopting the one
that looks like it...
That said, I haven't gone out of my way to try and find a lookalike either...
To many find me as it is!


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 30, 2013)

I have thought about this a lot. I have no clue if it would draw me to a cat of similar color or completely drive me away. I am definitely drawn to them now but I am lucky enough to still have my cute little torby with white. I would prolly say that I would adopt a black cat next... mainly because I hear they have a harder time being adopted and have better immune systems than most cats. I was never a cat person. I adopted Asia when I was fourteen because I looked into her eyes and fell in love. I had no idea what happened. I just saw her and heard her story and wanted to protect her for the rest of her life and I saw her personality more than her fur. I have vowed that I will always have a cat in my house to honor her. She stole my heart and my love for her has saved future kitties from shelters... I think I will look for that feeling. I will look into that cage and see some sad shy eyes. The ones that made me want to saver her and that will be it.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Given enough time, yes I could. But not as the next cat... when my first cat died I did not want another black one. Blacky came into my life about 7 years later, and I was fine with that. She's also long hair, not short hair, so that may make a difference as well -- besides color she doesn't look like him at all in build.

Cats of particular breeds tend to have extremely similar body shape as well as coloring, so if I did ever have a cat like that I'm not sure I could get another.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

It was same for me. When Mr Magoo (avatar pic) died and I went kitty shopping (at the local rescue) I decided I would not go for a tuxedo. I have a tabby and a tabby and white now. I do miss Magoo's lil pink nose. Actually I still miss him and his quirky personality. I would get a tuxedo now but I think two plus my two foster torties is as much as my two bed apartment can take.


----------



## asnnbrg (Mar 26, 2013)

Piwacket was a rich, velvety black cat with a wide face and gigantic golden eyes. She was one of the most stunning cats I've seen, and she was the kitty of my heart. She was part Burmese and had an incredible personality -- forceful and bossy yet loving and chatty. She died about a month ago, and we've adopted two little black cats along with a little calico.

The black cats don't really look like her, though. One has little silver glittery hairs throughout his coat -- hard to explain and I've never seen it before so I don't know what it's called -- and the other has a tiny white patch on his belly. They're also both boys. AND their eyes and faces are shaped differently.

I'll catch sight of one out of the corner of my eye and feel a sharp pain, but it's momentary. They aren't her even if they are the same basic color, and there are enough differences that they are almost more different than alike. I am not sure how I'd have felt about a black Burmese with giant golden eyes. It would probably have been too hard, right away, anyway. I'd have constantly expected the cat to live up to her, and of course, there was only one Pi.


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Yikes, don't know if I could. Same breed yes, but not one that strictly reminded me of my Hachi. He is my first and only cat at the moment and I am very attached to him. I mean maybe someday, but I couldn't imagine doing it.


----------



## MBV (Feb 11, 2013)

I lost my buddy a few weeks ago. He was with me for 17 years. A classic Tuxedo cat. 

There's no way my next cat will be a tuxedo. 

I really like Tabby's, so that's next : )


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes I would, but when I get a new pet, I use the opportunity to get something different than I've had before.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

I did...would love to post pictures and the system here won't take them...i have downloaded 5 resizing apps and none satisfy it my Link was put to sleep a week ago today and my fiancé found one similar to him..,it does heal my broken heart just help soothes it with a different love that Majora offers...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

Edit:does not heal my broken heart and soothes it...he is a tuxedo and favors Link just has a beard not mustache...I know it doesn't replace Link it just helps fill that empty void..he is needy like Link and always purrs when I pick him up...it also helped me understand how unhealthy my baby was and there's not a day go by that I miss thinking of him...it's amazing how these kitties edge memories so deep in our heart...one thing is for sure they have their own way to make their mark! Majora does something new all the time) I encourage it if you enjoyed the breed I am head over heals for Tuxedo fur babies!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

When Zenobi died, had there been an identical twin available I would have grabbed her and called her something like Zenobi 2. But after a few months when the grief had subsided I realised it wasn't so much Zenobi's looks as her personality that I found so attractive. Going for the looks would have been a mistake and probably disappointment for me.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Heavy Heart said:


> I lost my buddy a few weeks ago. He was with me for 17 years. A classic Tuxedo cat.
> 
> There's no way my next cat will be a tuxedo.
> 
> I really like Tabby's, so that's next : )


Aw, Heavy Heart, you are already healing and feeling the love for another furbaby! :heart

Looking forward to your next adventure in kitty adoptions!! I mostly adopt seniors so never really have them long but I love them passionately, each and every one. I always enjoy the "new" furbaby feeling of bringing new life into the home. Hope you adopt soon'. I'd love to see you go from Heavy Heart to Happy Heart again!!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I would have no problems.
The more pix I see here, the more I realize how many cats are very similar looking. Having had a few cats "under my belt," I can see how unique a personality they each possess. For me, it wouldn't matter what they look like--when I'm ready, I'm ready.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Our rescue had a spare portable air conditioner. A no kill shelter in Tucson had one on their wish list so my friend and I brought them our spare one. I walked in with my friend and we immediately saw a Tortie bobtail that looked exactly like my Mz Tess! I burst into tears. She has Felv and her adult baby is there with her. I really want her and wonder if she is from the same mother as my Mz Tess since Tess was adopted up in Tucson too.

I think long and hard before I adopt a cat. I have too many fosters right now to take her on with her issue of FeLv and having another cat with FeLv. Once the fosters are gone I will strongly consider taking her if she is still available. Esp since she is special needs. I tend to take the unadoptables or hard to adopt cats. I'm partial to bobtails and Manx cats.


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

jusjim said:


> When Zenobi died, had there been an identical twin available I would have grabbed her and called her something like Zenobi 2. But after a few months when the grief had subsided I realised it wasn't so much Zenobi's looks as her personality that I found so attractive. Going for the looks would have been a mistake and probably disappointment for me.


You nailed it...it's the personality..I am thankful that my heart was open and didn't close because its painful.....the personality is key) hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Our rescue had a spare portable air conditioner. A no kill shelter in Tucson had one on their wish list so my friend and I brought them our spare one. I walked in with my friend and we immediately saw a Tortie bobtail that looked exactly like my Mz Tess! I burst into tears. She has Felv and her adult baby is there with her. I really want her and wonder if she is from the same mother as my Mz Tess since Tess was adopted up in Tucson too.
> 
> I think long and hard before I adopt a cat. I have too many fosters right now to take her on with her issue of FeLv and having another cat with FeLv. Once the fosters are gone I will strongly consider taking her if she is still available. Esp since she is special needs. *I tend to take the unadoptables or hard to adopt cats.* I'm partial to bobtails and Manx cats.


A person after my own heart!! I look for the old or ugly cats, too. I am a sucker for a pretty face but if it is a pretty face AND old - golden!! I hope you come to peace with the decision about adopting this "Tess" look-a-like. 

I have to admit that seeing that silver Persian Sam look-a-like on YouTube yesterday really rattled my cage. I dreamt about him last night and woke up almost crying, I miss him so much. He was 12 when I adopted him and we only had him 4.5 years but he really touched my heart. I don't think I could adopt a silver Persian ever again - especially one with golden eyes.


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Molly looks a lot like Patch my first ever cat that I had from around age 6  !


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I tend to take the unadoptables or hard to adopt cats. I'm partial to bobtails and Manx cats.


Here you go, Merry. We have this adorable girl "Roo" at the shelter who, because of some improper Manx breeding or possibly just some bad genes, has hip dysplasia that requires her to hop when she moves around (hence the name). She also has the lower GI difficulties that some manx cats get so she's on a frozen raw diet, but still occasionally has some tummy upsets. She's extremely loving, but rather difficult to find the right forever home for.











And just to swing this comment back on topic, Roo is one whose features are quite similar to Simon, although she's smaller framed. If I was looking to adopt, I would have no problem adopting her because even though she looks like Simon and is loving and friendly like he was, the personalities are very different.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Ohhh if I was close Id be sorely tempted. What a beautiful girl. I love that bobcat look!

I have one sitting on my lap right now which is a product of a brother mating with a sister and genetic problems which we took to a vet specialist to solve her eye problems. She is such a love. I wish someone would step forward and adopt her. She is super affectionate and loves people. Fingers crossed for her.


----------



## heston (Nov 17, 2011)

Yes I would and am sorry I didn't. She was the love of my life for almost 16 years and I still miss her, this is my Beloved Misty:


----------



## Venusworld21 (Oct 23, 2012)

I always advise adopters against getting a cat that they want simply because it looks like one of theirs who passed on. I find that those adoptions don't tend to work as well...the new kitty will never be just like the one that passed in terms of personality and temperament, and it just makes things hard on everyone if the new owner is expecting them to be. I watched my mom go through this with our dog and she says it took her about 2 years for her "to stop expecting him to act like Wilbur" (our old dog who had passed on). 

Now if you like the personality of a cat who just happens to look like one you've had before, that's different.


----------



## soccergrl76 (Dec 1, 2010)

I'm not sure if I could or not. I have seen other cats that look like my Patches & KC but I don't think that I could adopt them. It would just be too painful for me. I had a meltdown, the other day, thinking about KC. I miss him so much. I miss Patches too but he has been gone for almost 3 years & it has gotten easier to accept.

They definitely have left paw prints on my heart & have left me with a lot of good memories but they just weren't here long enough. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

soccergrl76 said:


> I'm not sure if I could or not. I have seen other cats that look like my Patches & KC but I don't think that I could adopt them. It would just be too painful for me. I had a meltdown, the other day, thinking about KC. I miss him so much. I miss Patches too but he has been gone for almost 3 years & it has gotten easier to accept.
> 
> They definitely have left paw prints on my heart & have left me with a lot of good memories *but they just weren't here long enough*.
> 
> ...


Are they ever??


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I fell in love with orange cats because of a cat I owned when I was really young.. There was a kitten my dads cat had who would follow me around, my dad finally was getting her fixed so he told me I could keep one. Unfortunately for me Scribbles didnt want me to keep her baby around, so she kept chasing him off. I picked Alex because he followed me around always and was just so sweet... I always thought he just never came home and figured he found another home but he ended up getting hit by a car. (My dad just told me about 2 years ago and my heart was shattered.. This cat held a special place in my heart) 

Anyways, almost 3 years ago my other half and I adopted Boogeyman who is my orange tabby. And I love him very much, and I will be devastated when he passes ... But I think I will always own an orange tabby. It may be very devastating at first seeing one around and it not being him but I think eventually it'll be fine because they do all have their own personalities. Boogey is the cat I KNOW I was meant to own in my lifetime... We have a special connection and he is what I call my soulcat (aka my soul mate in a cat)


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I haven't lost a beloved cat yet, so I can't say how I'll react... but after Mini died I couldn't get another Vizsla. 

I DID try, my sister in law had a female she finished in the show ring and wanted to find a home for her where she could breed her every so often if the perfect stud came along. She convinced me that it was just what I needed to get through my grief. I took Miss Maggie and she was a WONDERFUL dog but it was just too soon after Mini had gone. I felt terrible but I had to hand her back to my sis in law within a month. We didn't get another new dog in the house for almost 4 years. I still had Rebel, my old Senior male and I loved him but he was NO MINI..... When my ex and I did get another dog it was a Malamute and she was a gift for my ex. He'd always wanted one. I still haven't gotten another Vizsla... I think I'm finally ready but now I live in a place that isn't conducive to that high energy of a dog.


----------



## April0684 (Sep 5, 2010)

I didn't think I would be able to get another cat that looked like a cat I have had before but after Sparrow passed, he was a grey tabby, I ended up with two grey tabbies. Once I saw their little faces I just couldn't say no! Now that I have had them for over a year I'm really glad I made that decision because it turned out really nice for me that they do make me think of Sparrow when I am around them. It has become a nice reminder!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, I could definitely adopt a cat that looked like one of my previous kitties. Of course I'm drawn to the idea of having beautiful kitties, but I've not once adopted a cat based on appearance, and I know it would be the same thing if I had an opportunity to adopt another cat that really closely resembled a previous cat--it's all about the personality and giving kitty a loving forever home.

(Incidentally, I could adopt an earless, hairless cat with a skin condition, and I'd still be cooing about the pretty kitty. _Who's a pretty kitty? You are! Oh, who's so pretty?_)


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dt8thd, You have a Wonderful attitude! 
(I would be the same way!)


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

I had an long haired, orange and white female cat many years ago. Pumpkin was 18 years old when I had to put her down. Thirty years later, I found myself looking at cats. My heart melted when I saw Artie. He is a short hair orange and white tabby male.

I guess oranges are my weakness. They match my hair color!!! LOL!


----------



## patchesmaid (Jun 24, 2013)

I would if enough time had passed and I was no longer looking for a "replacement". There can never be a replacement because they are all different in some way. Now that I am 57 the next time and I hope that is a long way off I will adopt adults rather than kitten. I think I will also be pulled towards the black or tuxedo cats because they are the ones that are often overlooked at the shelter.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I believe tuxys are the zen masters of the cat world! They are great cats.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

I don't know if I could. I lost Razzle last year and when I went into the shelter I saw a cat that looked so much like him but he had found a forever home. Razzle only had one fault. White fur (actually not a fault) -which was every where but it didn't bother him just me especially since I wear dark clothes.

I usually get black cats so they would look a like only in color but their personalities are different.

Kathy


----------



## GeorgesMom (May 12, 2010)

When Wimmy died I was adamant that I was not going to adopt a brown tabby/white longhair.

I met Freddie the next day. He's a brown tabby/white longhair. 

Some members of my family gave me crap about getting him to 'replace' Wimmy (which is BS). To *them* he looked 'just like' Wimmy, but to me he looks nothing like Wimmy (Wimmy was a registered MC, Freddie is a DLH). 

He also *acted* nothing like Wimmy. Freddie was (then) a high energy, very vocal teenager who'd been dumped at the shelter, adopted out, and then returned in 2 months because he was too much of a handful. I joked at first that I should have named him "Wild Abandon"

The one who *reminds* me of Wimmy, because he's soooooo affectionate, and likes to lay on me and purr thunderous little purrs, is the new baby BB. He's a black DLH whose momcat dumped him on me and then left when he was around 10 weeks old.

Some people never want another cat that looks remotely like a particularly beloved one, and that's fine. Some people just like certain colors/types/breeds, so they will gravitate toward cats that look similar, and that's fine too. 

I always tell people, that's just the paint on the outside, that's the thing that matters the least. What matters is the cat that's under it


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

For me, it's not about looks but about the cat's personality. I let the cat choose me when I adopt at the shelter. We've had a couple of similar looking ones but their personalities are always so different that the resemblance is fleeting.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Even after posting my question, I think I could adopt someone that "looked" like one of my dear departed pets. I'm sure the personality of the new cat would shine through. Long after Sam died, each time I saw my white throw blanket in a pile on the floor I'd think it was him and I'd start bawling my eyes out. He was the hardest to lose.


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Would you adopt a cat that was VERY similar looking to one that you loved and lost or would it be just too much?


I wouldn't set out with the intention of adopting a cat that looked similar to the cat I had lost, because I would worry that I was trying to replace the lost cat - not healthy for my own grieving process, and not fair to the new cat.

However, I _would_ accept a cat that looked similar to the cat that passed away _if_ I was choosing the new cat for its personality and it just happened to look alike. I could get past similar looks if there was another reason I wanted the new cat.

For example, Zephyr happens to look somewhat like a beloved childhood pet that I still miss. I didn't choose him for that reason, though; I chose him because he snuggled against me and purred up a storm the first time I picked him up, like he knew he was meant to be my cat. It didn't bother me that he looked like my deceased pet, but it wasn't the reason I adopted him, so I feel pretty comfortable with it.


----------



## Rome (Aug 15, 2013)

My first cat, Monty, was a black and white boy with a lovely little Zorro mask. He died aged 9 from cancer and I was devastated - he seemed like he had so many more years left. It broke my heart when we had to put him down and it still upsets me even 5 years on (I know that won't sound silly to anyone who has lost a cat!) 

When I was looking for my kitten, I must admit I did initially rule out a black and white cat. However, when I thought about it, I realised it was more important to give a needy cat a good home and that if that cat happened to have the same colouring as Monty, it certainly wasn't the cat's fault! 

As it happened, little Cleo came along at the right time. I guess it's a very personal choice and I wouldn't blame anyone for avoiding a similar cat to one they loved before! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

My first cat as a adult was a black and white female named Bandit who I adopted. She lived to just over 10. Fast forward about a year once I was settled after my major move from Mass. to Scotland I decided I needed a friend and went to the local cat shelter in Aberdeen where I was living at the time. I was actually looking for a black cat but they had none so i walked up and down looking at all the kittens/cats and as I approached one of the cages.. a black and white male,whom I named Feadan came up to the front of the cage mewling at me and sticking his paws through the cage. Well I was smitten with the kitten .. Actually if i'm honest he chose me so I did end up with a cat very similar in colour but personalities similar in some respects but very different in others.. He is now 14 and I did end up getting a all black kitten the following year who is now 13 Named Midnight. 
Long winded lolol Basically I didn't intend to choose one whoe was similar to my beloved Bandit but when Feadan chose me I really had NO choice in the matter


----------



## Torbie (Jan 21, 2013)

I probably wouldn't try to do so simply cause it would make me feel sad. Sometimes I'm sad seeing Orange Tabbies because my first cat was an orange tabby and I dunno that I would adopt one with the intention of having another but if I happened to find one I loved I would certainly adopt if I could.


----------



## CharlesD (Jun 12, 2013)

Before I was married I had an orange cat and then I ended up rescuing another orange cat, but they're so different there's really no comparison.


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

I could! I had two twin sisters who I loved so much when I was a kid, one was a true calico, and the other was a tabby calico (where the black spots are actually grey with tabby markings). Well, at the shelter where I adopted Merlin and Guinny, I found a cat that looked sooooo much like my tabby calico from when I was little. I just fell in love with her, and brought her home, and I am very happy I adopted her.

Here is a REALLY old picture from the 90s when we had Fergie and Diana. The cat closest to me (the camera) is Diana, and the other one is Fergie (who looks like my Emmy):










And here is Emmy:










Some can handle it, some people can't. I think if I ever found a Diana look alike, I would be equally tempted to bring her home.


----------



## Lotu (Apr 26, 2013)

Wow at the tabby markings on the calico. I didn't know this was possible!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Zerafian (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes...the boy in my username pic died from poisoning from a plant in Jan 13', he was like my kid. To this day I still wish he would just walk around the corner from the kitchen or bathroom so I could pet him again. If I ran across a young kitten that had all the same markings as him I would adopt him in a heart beat. I have lots of things to remember Orion by but to be constantly reminded of him by another cat that looks just like him would be great.

On the other hand if I did get a kitten that looked just like him and he acted nothing like him it would feel odd...also if he acted just like him it would feel like I was trying to replace him.

When it comes down to it I would just love to have a reminder that I use to have a cat I loved and that this new cat would help me remember him.


----------



## Jannerl (Jun 24, 2011)

I would if I connected with the cat. I had a female shaded silver Persian and got completely different looking cats after she died for exactly the reason you mention but now I think I would be willing to get another one. It does take time to grieve for the one you lose, though. You can't replace them so you just have to know the new one could have an entirely different personality...


----------



## Merlin_Guinevere (Sep 2, 2012)

Jannerl said:


> You can't replace them so you just have to know the new one could have an entirely different personality...


I should've mentioned something to that effect in my post as well--and I agree 100%!

When Fergie passed away I was 13...I am now 29, so it's been a long time and I've had time to grieve and move on. I think it could be a hindrance to one in the grieving process to "replace" a beloved cat with a look-a-like. For one, if you are still grieving a pet, the new one will never be "good enough" because they will always be different no matter how much alike they may look. It is better for you and for the cat to put an adoption like that on hold. If you have moved through your grief and do not expect an exact replica, then it should be fine. When I saw Emmy (it was a PICTURE on a website--I knew who I was going to meet before I even went to the shelter...and was was completely willing to choose another cat if I bonded with him or her more), I adored her because she reminded me of Fergie, but I never expected her to replace Fergie--no one can ever replace Fergie and Diana. Aside from looks, Emmy is COMPLETELY different than Fergie personality-wise, and I love her as her, not as a reincarnation of Fergie. So yeah, excellent point! I agree!


----------



## asnnbrg (Mar 26, 2013)

Merlin_Guinevere said:


> I could! I had two twin sisters who I loved so much when I was a kid, one was a true calico, and the other was a tabby calico (where the black spots are actually grey with tabby markings). Well, at the shelter where I adopted Merlin and Guinny, I found a cat that looked sooooo much like my tabby calico from when I was little. I just fell in love with her, and brought her home, and I am very happy I adopted her.
> 
> Here is a REALLY old picture from the 90s when we had Fergie and Diana. The cat closest to me (the camera) is Diana, and the other one is Fergie (who looks like my Emmy):
> 
> ...




She's marked a little like my Vastra! She's got the orange and black tabby markings on her spots, too!



















Sorry the pictures aren't better -- she's four months old and almost never still.


----------

